
Show HN: Pigeon Maps – ReactJS Maps without external dependencies - mariusandra
https://github.com/mariusandra/pigeon-maps
======
stanboyet
Looks good. The performance, as it can be expected for such a small footprint,
is really worth considering it too.

------
borisrorsvort
Well done! Really the react way btw!

